# Elk Timer [Deleted]



## TotallyNotAnElk (May 7, 2022)

TotallyNotAnElk submitted a new resource:

Elk Timer - The most beautiful and flexible stream timers, I promise <3



> Hello there! Do you like timers? Maybe you play games with your chat that requires them? Or maybe you just frequently step away.
> 
> Whatever the case is, you're in the right place. Elk Timer is a super flexible timer companion app for OBS that allows you to create infinite timers and start them at the push of a button. Better yet, there's stream deck integration that allows you to set specific timers to specific buttons on your stream deck.
> 
> Although I upload all major versions here, I highly...



Read more about this resource...


----------



## TotallyNotAnElk (May 8, 2022)

This resource has been removed and is no longer available.


----------

